# Focus RS



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

We saw this RS at a dealer on Hayling Island, it was parked up at the front of the showroom unlocked, when we jumped in it the manager came out and told us to get out! charming for potential customers!! They swiftly moved it to the compound around back, it didn't sound impressive at all when it started up and drove round though... an ST with a zorst sounds much better!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

And they wonder why we are not buying cars off them.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice car, stunning colour 

Nice picture too 

How many of you are standing behind the camera? The reflection shows a crowd :lol:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

not keen on this blue the white looks much better


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

:lol: dont think they were to happy, they shouldnt of left the car open :lol:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Skyliner34 said:


> How many of you are standing behind the camera? The reflection shows a crowd :lol:


We were on a meet from focusstoc.com, there was 11 ST's so there was about 15 of us hanging around the RS :lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

byngmeister said:


> We were on a meet from focusstoc.com, there was 11 ST's so there was about 15 of us hanging around the RS :lol:


Now that explains it


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice!

is that swirls i see already around the sun highlights :doublesho


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

buckas said:


> Is that swirls i see already around the sun highlights :doublesho


Yes, the PDI was up to Ford's usual bad standards! but also I suspect there has been quite a few peoples hands all over it...


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Hope you don't mind, I nicked that as my wallpaper for my computer it's 1680 very hard to get decent pictures I like in that size!

Stunning!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive stolen the picture too  haha


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

maybe it was someones new car. I wouldn't want a couple of scallys sitting in my new RS.
lol


----------



## VXRdude (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks Stunning


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the clarity of the image.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great shot, mate :thumb:

I wouldn't read too much into the uninspiring idle and low rev engine sound though. I mean look at a 911 GT3 - sounds like a tractor at idle, but sings at mid-high revs on the road. Same with the current BMW M5/6. 
The video clips of this new RS I've seen would make me think this is similar as it's sounded pretty nice to me.


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, and feel free to use the photo as a desktop background!


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

adamf said:


> maybe it was someones new car. I wouldn't want a couple of scallys sitting in my new RS.
> lol


It was for sale and was on Ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140317365740, it WASN'T a customer order.


----------

